# Help needed please.. visa types



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi

Can someone advise me, we are in the UK, looking at moving to Spain, but I do part time contract work around the world. I would never be working in Spain but i would need to travel and work, this can be for a week or 2 months. We want to buy a house and this would be a permanent move, what do I do for visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You probably need Non-Lucrative Visa (NLV), often called Retirement Visa. It gives you residence in Spain for a year, renewable, you can't work in Spain, and you need to meet income requirement of 2316.08 euro monthly and additional 579.02 euro for each dependant. Plus a year's private medical insurance, police clearance and medical form filled by a doctor.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, the NLV does seem to fit the bill, but be aware that you would only be able to spend a maximum of 10 months outside Spain in the first 5 years, a maximum of 6 of those 10 months in any 12 month period, so working away might not work. 



http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LONDRES/en/Consulado/Documents/RES%20ES-EN.pdf




If the property you buy is worth over 500.000€ free of mortgage, then a so-called 'Golden' visa would give you more freedom.



http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LONDRES/en/Consulado/Documents/RIC-RIV-RVT-RPE-REP-REM%20ES-EN.pdf


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, the NLV does seem to fit the bill, but be aware that you would only be able to spend a maximum of 10 months outside Spain in the first 5 years, a maximum of 6 of those 10 months in any 12 month period, so working away might not work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xabiaxica said:


> Yes, the NLV does seem to fit the bill, but be aware that you would only be able to spend a maximum of 10 months outside Spain in the first 5 years, a maximum of 6 of those 10 months in any 12 month period, so working away might not work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that... I meet all req for NLV but work will be a problem as I will require more than 10 months in 5yr.. sometimes I go 6 months with nothing, other times i can be away 4 or 5 months in a year... Maybe Spain is not the place to be.. and I do not have 500k so no option there...

No


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Can't believe Brexit stops us moving to Spain because I work an unknown amount of time overseas, as I have done for many years...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

santa002 said:


> Can't believe Brexit stops us moving to Spain because I work an unknown amount of time overseas, as I have done for many years...


It doesn't, You just get a different visa and then go autonomo surely?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> It doesn't, You just get a different visa and then go autonomo surely?


It isn't that easy.

One can't apply to change visas until the end of the first year, & even then there's no guarantee that it will be permitted.

There is of course a self-employment visa, though.



http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LONDRES/en/Consulado/Documents/TRP%20ES-EN.pdf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiaxica said:


> It isn't that easy.
> 
> One can't apply to change visas until the end of the first year, & even then there's no guarantee that it will be permitted.
> 
> ...


That's what I meant - I wasn't suggesting getting the wrong visa and then changing it.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Try here:






Spain Visa Types - How to Apply for a Spanish Visa?







visaguide.world





Steve


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Thx... Yes I've read it and I can't see any that fit my circumstances... Im one of thousands that work like this.... I meet all criteria for NLV ... I simply contract work in other places around the world, hence I fail the 10 month in 5 year.... I have to travel.. I may have nothing for months then I do.... A few years ago no one would care


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

santa002 said:


> Thx... Yes I've read it and I can't see any that fit my circumstances... Im one of thousands that work like this.... I meet all criteria for NLV ... I simply contract work in other places around the world, hence I fail the 10 month in 5 year.... I have to travel.. I may have nothing for months then I do.... A few years ago no one would care


Have you looked at other countries that don't maintain that rule so strict. Portugal or France maybe? Have you considered Gibraltar? 

Steve


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

I may have to.. but I find it hard to believe there is not a way I can do it..


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

santa002 said:


> Thx... Yes I've read it and I can't see any that fit my circumstances... Im one of thousands that work like this.... I meet all criteria for NLV ... I simply contract work in other places around the world, hence I fail the 10 month in 5 year.... I have to travel.. I may have nothing for months then I do.... A few years ago no one would care


So what's wrong with the self-employed visa?


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Sorry I have not seen that listed..,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

santa002 said:


> Sorry I have not seen that listed..,


I posted a link in post #7 on this thread.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

santa002 said:


> I may have to.. but I find it hard to believe there is not a way I can do it..


Why is that hard to believe? It is a large bureaucracy with rules, rules that (like in all large bureaucracies) don't always make sense or don't work as well as one might hope. Do they not teach Kafka in schools anymore? Are all the laws in the UK perfectly logical and offer no difficulties for immigrants? No one falls through the cracks?


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

I might be wrong but I though the Golden Visa fast tracked residency and basically took away the requirement of staying in Spain except for short trips from the day you move. This is applicable if you're buying a home that's worth 500k euro or more and is the route that we're thinking about (if I can't get my employer to move me instead).


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

santa002 said:


> I may have to.. but I find it hard to believe there is not a way I can do it..


Would a Chinese person who contracts all over the world be able to live in the UK in the months between work just because they want to? No. There isn't even a UK non-lucrative visa for those who don't have to work at all.

And, that hypothetical Chinese person is in the exact same boat as you when it comes to living in Spain.


----------

